# Eclipse Problem beim JAR-erstellen



## PatrickW (9. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein ziemlich umfangreiches Applet mit etwa 30 Klassen und Datenbankzugriff geschrieben. In Eclipse lässt sich das über den Appletviewer auch prima ausführen. Wenn ich allerdings versuche es in einem Browser laufen zu lassen kommt immer "Applet not inited". Ich nehme an, das ist wegen des Datenbankzugriffs (der eine digitale Signatur benötigt?).

Also habe ich versucht das ganze in ein JARFile zu exportieren. Ich habe alle Classfiles, die Datenbankdatei, und ein paar bilder markiert und "export" ausgewählt.
Leider zeigt mir Eclipse nun immer nur die DB und die Bilder an. Die class Files sind nicht zu sehen und dementsprechend später auch nicht im JAR-File drin. An was könnte das liegen?

Vom Command Prompt aus habe ich es mal geschaft ein JAR zu erstellen und es auch digital zu signieren. ausführen lässt sich das Ganze aber auch nicht (Aufruf in Browser stimmt).

Ich bin langsam echt am Verzweifeln.

Wäre toll, wenn einer von euch einen Rat hätte.


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Jul 2004)

Schau mal hier hinein:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4936
Vielleicht nutzt Du ja die falsche VM? Das ist eines der häufigsten Probleme mit Applets.
Dass das Applet nicht initialisiert ("Applet not inited") wurde sagt mir, dass es schon gefunden wurde, und Du außerdem wahrscheinlich den IE benutzt und dass es etwas damit zu tun haben könnte.


----------



## PatrickW (11. Jul 2004)

Danke für den Tip,

Hab jetzt mal den Javaviewer ausprobiert und nach einigem rumspielen bin ich jetzt bei dieser Fehlermeldung gelandet:

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: SAPSIZING/Main (wrong name: Main)

die Main.class ist die Klasse, die vom Browser als code geladen wird.

An was könnte das liegen? Hatte mal gehört, dass bei so ner Fehlermeldung was mit dem Classpath nicht stimmen könnte. In meinem Classpath steht der Pfad der Java-Runtime und das Verzeichnis mit dem JDBC-Treiber.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jul 2004)

Wichtig ist, dass sich der Dateiname Deiner Klasse mit dem der Deklaration Deiner Klasse deckt. Also:
*public class Main* muss in einer Datei namens *Main.java* gespeichert sein.
Postest Du bitte mal den Inhalt der HTML-Datei?


----------



## PatrickW (12. Jul 2004)

"public class Main" steht in der Main.java.

Hier der inhalt der HTML-Datei:


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
   <TITLE>Applet HTML Page</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<style type="text/css"> body {font-family: "Verdana"; font-size: "12px"} </style>
<BODY>




<center>
<APPLET code="SAPSIZING.Main.class" archive="main.jar" name="HPSAP" width=800 height=550></APPLET>
<center>
</P>

If the Applet does not start, please install [url="http://www.java.com/en/download/windows_automatic.jsp"]this JAVA runtime[/url] and refresh the webpage. </font>



</BODY>
</HTML>
```
[/code]


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Jul 2004)

Die HTML-Datei ist, soweit wie ich das sehe in Ordnung. Bisher ist es mir noch nicht gelungen ein Applet funktionstüchtig zu bekommen, das intern Packages deklariert. Keine Ahnung, was ich da falsch mache. ???:L
Versuche doch einfach mal die Package-Deklaration auszukommentieren und die HTML-Datei entsprechend anzupassen. Dann sollte es funktionieren.

EDIT: Oder Du änderst mal das code-Attribut so:

```
code="MyPackage.MyClass"
```
Habe ich noch nicht probiert. Vielleicht geht das.


----------

